# Valuing Diversity



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies
At our next HS we are looking at Valuing Diversity and was wondering if any of you would mind sharing your thoughts on this or what sort of things you discussed?

We have ethnic minority relations and a disabled Nephew and we have no problems with whatever race, colour etc, we just accept people as they are.

I'm not really sure what we will find to talk about for 2 hours!

Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

You're right OT, you will be hard pressed to stretch the discussion out for two hours    It is simply a case of the SW realising that you are open to different cultures, religions, sexuality, disability, etc and can accept everybody as being different.  As soon as she finds out that you have no problems with this area I'm sure she will just tick the box to say section covered and move on to the next bit on your Form.

Enjoy the next session.

Cindy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Cindy that was exactly what i was gonna say  

We had to have a chat about diversity when we were in fostering assesment and they just really wanted to check we had no issues 

xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Ladies for your replies, I was a bit worried about the way we looked at things and whether they would be happy with it, you have reassured me, so thank you!
Can't even find much to read about it and the discussion on our prep course was short.
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

the others are right, they just need to tick a box, its not a big deal.
i remember us talking about holidays and what we liked about different countries and their cultures. we also talked about the fact that we liked cooking chinese and indian foods..not a big deal in the grand scheme of things but it seemed to satisfy our sw and its written down in our Form F about how we like food from different countries.Even the type of music one listens too can be considered 'diverse' - my dh was very much involved in the soul music scene and its mentioned on our Form F that we took a friends son to the Nottinghill Carnival.
you'll be fine 

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi KJ
Thanks for your reply, hadn't thought along the lines of food but I guess its something to mention.
Love
Ot x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a friend who has two adopted sons who are from the same very small county where she lives but she says that the SW pointed out to her they have actually undergone a change of culture when they were adopted - from their birth culture to her very middle class, book-loving, educated background.  They are well-spoken (even slightly posh!) and articulate and although one occasionally sees his birth sister she says it might be hard for them to fit in to their birth families' cultures, even though their birth families are not all bad - because they have moved into a different culture.

So that might be something to think about - what if you adopted a child from a different part of the country, they had a very strong accent and got teased at school? how would you support a child like that?


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

We've just finished our homework ready for the visit and have covered the fact that the children would be coming into a different culture from that of their birth family and possibly even the foster family.  The exercises we had to do were relating to every type of diversity so even though very little time was spent on the prep course regarding this they were actually very useful.

Thanks for your post.
OT x


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi OT

Just a quick post to say we also mentioned that we considered education of both child and parent in developing anti-racist approach important, and talking openly with children about different ethnic and religious groups, helping to present other cultures in a positive light. 

Hope this helps too
Melanie


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Melanie.
OT x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Visit went well and we have another tick on our form   Was actually a very interesting discussion and the time just whizzed by.
Love
OT x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi OT

Glad things went well for you.  Given that I work for the police and in HR I could provide quite a bit of evidence for this.  However we were asked what we would do if an adopted child of ours came home and said that they were in a same sex relationship.  Like you we found it an interesting discussion

Karen x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi karen
We were asked that as well and just said that we would support them whatever as long as they were happy. 
Love
OT x


----------

